# oddball models



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

now I have nothing odd just a f7a yellowbonnet, although I've seen some weird things. Like a Santa fe gg1


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

here is what I mean


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's easy to paint a locomotive to any road name and paint scheme you desire. Even Lionel does lots of fantasy paint schemes.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah !! Remember the *pink* steamer by Lionel for the girls !!! ? Ugh !!


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Why build oddball fake engines when you can copy oddball real ones:








An 0-4-4 Forney built by Baldwin in 1878 for Morgan's Louisiana and Texas Railway








A Reading Reading 4-4-4, one of three built that lasted less than a year before they were converted to Atlantics.








B&O #50, one of 5 EMC 1800 built in 1935, the first 'successful' road engines. Must not have been too great, it was replaced two years later by EAs. This one still exists in a museum.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

How about the Bachmann N scale GP50 in ATSF "Warbonnet" with a high short hood?


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

GNfan said:


> How about the Bachmann N scale GP50 in ATSF "Warbonnet" with a high short hood?

















which one?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

The upper one. So far as I know, having a factory high short hood in the "modern era" is unique to Southern Railway and Norfolk Southern.

EMD GP50 - Wikipedia


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

“High short hood” should have been the clue….


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> “High short hood” should have been the clue….


sorry it's just I've been in several arguments about high hoods, so I didn't want to be in another one about a high hood


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It was no argument…..GNfan merely asked about the Bachmann high short hood, which was pretty clear….


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> It was no argument…..GNfan merely asked about the Bachmann high short hood, which was pretty clear….


no it never was it's just I didn't want to start one


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Natio


GNfan said:


> The upper one. So far as I know, having a factory high short hood in the "modern era" is unique to Southern Railway and Norfolk Southern.
> 
> EMD GP50 - Wikipedia


Nacionales de Mexico had GP38-2’s with high short hoods, they actually had steam boilers and were used in passenger service


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm assuming you mean outlandishly un- prototypical Fantasy paints. My heart's all apitter patter over that Warbonnet GG1. 

My Athearn powered Tyco GP20...









My Athearn powered Tyco C630...


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

shaygetz said:


> I'm assuming you mean outlandishly un- prototypical Fantasy paints. My heart's all apitter patter over that Warbonnet GG1.
> 
> My Athearn powered Tyco GP20...
> View attachment 570016
> ...


I wish I still had my Tyco Silver Streak set


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I have one of the aforementioned Bachmann GP50s; although mine is green and black Burlington Northern. They were sort-of a "trick" on Bachmann's part - under the shell they are the same locomotive as old starter set GP40's, which have a low short hood.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Trackjockey05 said:


> I wish I still had my Tyco Silver Streak set


I had a Silver Streak C630. When I got rid of it, I didn't realize that you could still fit C630 handrail sets on them. I always got rid of Tycos that didn't have handrails.

I was going to post a picture of my AHM BL-2 in Rock Island paint, but I found out that it's correct, even down to the unit number.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

telltale said:


> Yeah !! Remember the *pink* steamer by Lionel for the girls !!! ? Ugh !!


A lot of guys would buy that today. 
If ya know what I mean. 
One in good shape commands a good buck today.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Odd ball?
This is O scale, not much info can be found on it, so I guess someone made it up and sit it on a Lionel frame.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'd buy it. Very 'Euro' looking.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

shaygetz said:


> I had a Silver Streak C630. When I got rid of it, I didn't realize that you could still fit C630 handrail sets on them. I always got rid of Tycos that didn't have handrails.
> 
> I was going to post a picture of my AHM BL-2 in Rock Island paint, but I found out that it's correct, even down to the unit number.
> 
> View attachment 570019


Well, don't feel too bad, Shaygetz. While your BL-2 is correct (pretty much), that Rock Island caboose trailing behind it is a fantasy foo-foo paint scheme.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

How about Coca-Cola? Got this set for $20 at a flea market. Runs smooth and it’s a newer rtr model I believe due to screws for the motor mounts and brass flywheels


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

wow coca-cola set. wait that's licensed?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

My guess is that "branded" sets like that were pretty common once: I have bits-and-pieces of a toy quality HO set where the loco and cars are billboards for various products of the Campbell's Soup Company circa 1975.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I think back then you had to ask but the companies considered it free advertising. Things have changed. Sometimes the items were promotional too.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

yeah now that I think about it, it's just free advertising like you said. heh weird


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mixed Freight said:


> Well, don't feel too bad, Shaygetz. While your BL-2 is correct (pretty much), that Rock Island caboose trailing behind it is a fantasy foo-foo paint scheme.


That is my pride and joy of my 40+ caboose collection. Picked it up for $3 at a local flea market in Florida. It's a Marx from a set they offered in the 1960s. I love the attempt at a radio phone antenna on the roof.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

+40 ? now I'm interested to see this collection


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Mr_honk_honk said:


> wow coca-cola set. wait that's licensed?


Yep, licensed by Coca-Cola….there is no “free advertising”, you have to pay for the license…..

Looks like an Athearn set…..Athearn did/does a lot of licensed sets for John Deere as well….

A while back Union Pacific made a stink over U.P. decals….they wanted a license fee for them…..can’t remember how that turned out….


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

My dad was a "suit" in the grocery business back in the day. I never bothered to ask but I assume that some Campbell's representative gave it to him. And he would have used those cars. 
LIMITED EDITION CAMPBELL SOUP COMPANY TRAIN SET Complete Set NIB | eBay


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Old_Hobo said:


> Yep, licensed by Coca-Cola….there is no “free advertising”, you have to pay for the license…..
> 
> Looks like an Athearn set…..Athearn did/does a lot of licensed sets for John Deere as well….
> 
> A while back Union Pacific made a stink over U.P. decals….they wanted a license fee for them…..can’t remember how that turned out….


Last I checked they get $1 a car and $3 a loco for licensing. They want quality assurance that the paint accurately reflects their brand...for the modeling community's benefit of course...it's been awhile since I looked it up though...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mr_honk_honk said:


> +40 ? now I'm interested to see this collection


I'll give you a sniff...just to ease your curiosity...😁
Life-like Amtrak, fantasy edition...I jes' hadta have it...








AHM "Great Pumpkin" series. They came in four numbers to go with their matching GP7s, a special edition only offered in the fall of 1976...








A scratch build from a mid 1980s construction article in MR magazine. I wanted to build one, then this came my way. The builder passed away long ago. Now to find the bloody mag it came from...sigh...








A Marx offering from 1960, purchased for $3 at a local flea market...








Mantua/Tyco stream lined caboose, custom painted by it's owner. When he died, the shed his layout was built in collapsed. This sat on the deeply dust covered layout, in the pigeon droppings, rat poop and spiders, for the next six years. I did not wash it, but dusted it off, brushed off the spider webs and dried larval remains, touched it up with weathering, sprayed it with clear flat, and made it road worthy again. It's one of my "Top 5"...








A Silver Streak Drover's caboose from the 1960s. When we first got married, my beloved allowed me to spend some precious few dollars we had to spare on a box of half finished thises and thats. One of them was this kit. As I finished it over the next few days, my wife noticed a change in my stress levels, and insisted I continue in the hobby, as I had been away from it for a couple years. The B&MC RR was born of our initials and the car number our ages at the time...








Finally, an unknown kit built by the same gentleman who built the B&O caboose earlier. I count myself it's guardian, because it and others like it are bygone relics of the hobby in a different time, and there's few who know what they're looking at...


----------

